# impressive attendance figures for show rallies



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi all

what has happened to members' apathy?

being a prophet of doom i always used the poor rally attendance figures to show that the site may have thousands of members but most have apathy as their number 1 hobby. :lol: 

is it a change in attitude because of the subscriptions ( subscribers feel more like members of a club or we're going to get our moneysworth)?

or is it just jacquie's & john's hard work?

mike


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

smifee said:


> is it a change in attitude because of the subscriptions ( subscribers feel more like members of a club or we're going to get our moneysworth)


Hi Mike

You'll need to join to find out :wink:


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi jim

i've always gone through life 'out of step' and i don't think i'll change now :lol: 

just because i don't agree with the subscriptions doesn't mean i don't wish the site well.

i don't think it will be the same when nuke pulls the plug on nonsubscribers posting though.

i was looking at the weather forecast for the weekend with a view to going to peterborough. i'm a fair weather rallier & show attendee. i thought i might try to sneak in with MHF as i've got acouple of stickers & a pennant to pass on to a subscriber who is without. that's when i noticed the high attendance figures.

mike


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

smifee said:


> i've always gone through life 'out of step' and i don't think i'll change now :lol:
> just because i don't agree with the subscriptions doesn't mean i don't wish the site well.


No need to change Mike, I was only joking about the subs thing and admire a man of principal .. it's a pity more of society wasn't principled.


----------

